# Gas Fryer (PITCO) problem pilot light



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have an older model PITCO LP gas fryer (I think the it is a PITCO model 35C. ) that I use for parties and arround the holidays. Have a problem with the pilot light. The pilot lights fine, the main burner ignites, oil comes up to temp amd the burner shuts down, and the pilot remains lit. Everything normal so far, however when the oil starts to cool and the thermostat calls for the main burner, the pilot light goes out and everything shuts down. The pilot will not stay lit when I try to relight. Let the unit cool for an hour and the pilotlight can be relit, but will do the same thing when it comes up to temp. Any one out there have any insight as to when will cause my problem?


----------



## John Hmailton (Nov 11, 2009)

*I have the same problem*

My fryer is a pitco but a different model...I was thinking it was the high tempature limit switch...not sure? Some one please help!


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

if the hi-limit was burnt out,you would not have any flame. 

It sounds as if the thermocouple needs replacement. Try a commercial appliance repair shop. You may be able to find a replacement at a furnace repair shop. You need to be aware that the electrical values on thermopiles are different for different applications.


----------

